# 4/2 -bft



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Those that like fishing lite tackle for big fish... speed jigging is the new crack....













Pic above = Stella 20000 + OTI 600 gram rod. The jig was a Shimano 250 gram Flatside. 


On a side note ,fish were hooked and fought on Saltiga 6000's and Saragoussa 18000 reels and Okuma Cedros rods. A lot of the malfunctions came on cheap hooks, leader material and poor jig knots ( me ). So you don't need a whole lotta money for the new tackle. 

The Tat Tuna went 2/16 on the giant BFT's. Hooked a few on the troll.. but the hightlight was the schools upon schools that decided to play with our jigging gear. A few struck the top water plugs.

Planning trips for AJ's and wreck fishing out of OI and cobia-sight casting, YFT's, Mahi and more AJ fishing out of HI. Will keep all posted.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome, I'd love to get one with you on the next trip


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work fellas! Saltist 6000H/Saltiga Jigging Rod/70lb Saltiga Boat Braid worked out well for me on the BFT when we went. That was a setup they had on the Big Tahuna when we went. Gotta get me one. Think we had a couple pull loose, but I don't think anyone lost tackle. They sure are fun to catch, I know that much!:fishing:


----------

